# This forum is inspirational



## blundig (Jul 8, 2021)

I've gotten "pumped" in joining this forum a few days ago, and seeing the culture of maturity and mutual respect. I was even able to do some old school reminiscing! So, being psyched, I've added to my workouts. For example,  in doing bicep/brachialis today, after my regular 6X6 sets I added negative reps, hammer curls, and drag curls. I even found my old Iron Man (the small ones) and Strength and Health magazines.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 8, 2021)

blundig said:


> I've gotten "pumped" in joining this forum a few days ago, and seeing the culture of maturity and mutual respect. I was even able to do some old school reminiscing! So, being psyched, I've added to my workouts. For example,  in doing bicep/brachialis today, after my regular 6X6 sets I added negative reps, hammer curls, and drag curls. I even found my old Iron Man (the small ones) and Strength and Health magazines.


Get after it brother


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 8, 2021)

Keep it up! Yes, the people here are inspirational to me too.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 8, 2021)

blundig said:


> I've gotten "pumped" in joining this forum a few days ago, and seeing the culture of maturity and mutual respect. I was even able to do some old school reminiscing! So, being psyched, I've added to my workouts. For example,  in doing bicep/brachialis today, after my regular 6X6 sets I added negative reps, hammer curls, and drag curls. I even found my old Iron Man (the small ones) and Strength and Health magazines.


I was wondering when we could morph on over to the *original* Iron Man mag memories.  With Bob Hoffman's York organization, the emerging Weider brothers who would soon overtake him, and Dan Lurie, the mags of the pre-Internet days were full sized and full of ads, relatively flashy for the time period, and "corporate" in mindset.

Smaller in size (about 7" x 9" maybe) and in circulation, Iron Man was a hard to find cult favorite that was printed by a fan for real fans.  Peary Rader was a printer by trade from Nebraska who used his skills to publish a mag that probably filled his heart more than his pockets ... aided by wife Mabel.

IM was an independent mag ... whereas Hoffman and the Weiders pretty much advertised only their own supps and equipment, the Raders would accept ads from anyone who wanted to bother with a low circulation mag.  THE most significant advertiser was Arthur Jones, the inventor of the original Nautilus machines.  He went on to fame + fortune,  "Nautilus" became a household name, but it was his infomercial style articles that only  the Raders were willing to publish that helped Jones launch Nautilus.

Peary and Mabel were unknown outside the then cult pursuits of bodybuilding and lifting, but their impact helped shape the post-Pumping Iron era that continues today.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 8, 2021)

I actually was going through some stuff in my basement a few weeks ago when i was setting up my new power rack. I found an old gym bag that had some very, very expired supps and some issues of Muscle Media. Which was essentially a monthly 100 page add for EAS products, hahaha. Total blast from the past. 

Its awesome hearing this kind of stuff from fellow members. And makes me wish i knew back then what i have learned over the past 25-ish years.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 8, 2021)

MuscleMedia was Bill Phillips copying the old advertising masters who came before him.  Phillips had made his first Million$ with MetRx, then moved on to EAS and Myoplex, etc, etc.

Not unlike my first look at Arthur Jones and Nautilus in the old IM mag, I got my first look at Phillips when he promoted "a new anti-catabolic" product called MetRx in Mike Lambert's Powerlifting USA


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hahaha. Who did the transformation challenge first was it Phillips/EAS with body for life or the MetRx one? I forget what they called it.

I remember seeing the Nautilus and Iron Man magazine at the library when i was a kid. I want to go find some of those now.


----------



## blundig (Jul 8, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> I was wondering when we could morph on over to the *original* Iron Man mag memories.  With Bob Hoffman's York organization, the emerging Weider brothers who would soon overtake him, and Dan Lurie, the mags of the pre-Internet days were full sized and full of ads, relatively flashy for the time period, and "corporate" in mindset.
> 
> Smaller in size (about 7" x 9" maybe) and in circulation, Iron Man was a hard to find cult favorite that was printed by a fan for real fans.  Peary Rader was a printer by trade from Nebraska who used his skills to publish a mag that probably filled his heart more than his pockets ... aided by wife Mabel.
> 
> ...


I loved that magazine. Talk about the real authentic deal. No agenda. The exact opposite of the Weider stuff. I read about training and dietary techniques in that magazine that were considered big deals when they were "discovered" 20 years later. I always liked Don Ross's columns.


----------



## blundig (Jul 8, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> I was wondering when we could morph on over to the *original* Iron Man mag memories.  With Bob Hoffman's York organization, the emerging Weider brothers who would soon overtake him, and Dan Lurie, the mags of the pre-Internet days were full sized and full of ads, relatively flashy for the time period, and "corporate" in mindset.
> 
> Smaller in size (about 7" x 9" maybe) and in circulation, Iron Man was a hard to find cult favorite that was printed by a fan for real fans.  Peary Rader was a printer by trade from Nebraska who used his skills to publish a mag that probably filled his heart more than his pockets ... aided by wife Mabel.
> 
> ...


Do you remember Lurie's Wrestling Training Illustrated magazine also? First issue had Superstar Billy Graham on cover.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 8, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Hahaha. Wh did the transformation challenge first was it Phillips/EAS with body for life or the MetRx one? I forget what they called it.
> 
> I remember seeing the Nautilus and Iron Man magazine at the library when i was a kid.


My memory's running out of storage space, but pretty sure MetRx was Phillips' only gig at first.  When he and his business partner split up, the partner kept MetRx, Phillips partnered with someone else to form EAS with its Myoplex, HMB, and his creatine product ... Phosphagen.  It was during this 2nd phase that the self-improvement contest was employed.  Phillips had bought himself a Lambo with early earnings and then offered it as one of the prizes in the contest back when new ones cost "only" $200k. Was Body For Life the runaway best selling book on the NY Times list, the one that made him a mainstream celebrity of sorts?


blundig said:


> Do you remember Lurie's Wrestling Training Illustrated magazine also? First issue had Superstar Billy Graham on cover.


I don't remember the mag, but I did buy some simple equipment from him cause I lived in nearby NJ and could drive to pick it up.  Mag-wise I was a York boy till I morphed over to IM, and then to PLUSA as well.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 8, 2021)

huh .. I bought my first weider home gym after seeing it advertised in a magazine. The Weider days where pretty good, hard to buy a hardcopy bodybuilding magazine around here these days. Biggest mistake ever was selling my magazines when the kids were little.


----------



## blundig (Jul 8, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> My memory's running out of storage space, but pretty sure MetRx was Phillips' only gig at first.  When he and his business partner split up, the partner kept MetRx, Phillips partnered with someone else to form EAS with its Myoplex, HMB, and his creatine product ... Phosphagen.  It was during this 2nd phase that the self-improvement contest was employed.  Phillips had bought himself a Lambo with early earnings and then offered it as one of the prizes in the contest back when new ones cost "only" $200k. Was Body For Life the runaway best selling book on the NY Times list, the one that made him a mainstream celebrity of sorts?
> 
> I don't remember the mag, but I did buy some simple equipment from him cause I lived in nearby NJ and could drive to pick it up.  Mag-wise I was a York boy till I morphed over to IM, and then to PLUSA as well.


I started with S&H too. It was more  mainstream than IM. Then after of course the Weider stuff.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 8, 2021)

It’s one of the better forums. Started off with Anabolicminds in 2013, the Iron Den in 2014 & SI/UGBB in July 2020 and I would say this is the more engaging and interesting of forums thanks to @Jin, @Mugsy, @CJ & all the other mods for keeping us engaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rickrok (Jul 16, 2021)

That is really good solution.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jul 16, 2021)

blundig said:


> Do you remember Lurie's Wrestling Training Illustrated magazine also? First issue had Superstar Billy Graham on cover.


Superstar Billy Graham. And the pythons!


----------



## Rickrok (Jul 19, 2021)

deleted


----------

